# US Congress: [tomato paste in] Pizza is a Vegetable



## Recorderdude (Nov 18, 2011)

> If there were any lingering doubts as to whom our elected representatives really work for, they were put to rest Tuesday when Congress announced that frozen pizza was a vegetable. The United States Congress voted to rebuke new USDA guidelines for school lunches that would have increased the amount of fresh fruit and vegetables in school cafeterias and instead declared that the tomato paste on frozen pizza qualified it as a vegetable.



full story:

http://www.huffingto..._b_1101433.html

Good ol' Congress. Y'all never fail to defy sense.


----------



## junkerde (Nov 18, 2011)

US Congress: You are a Vegetable.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Nov 18, 2011)

this just makes what they'll rule on the new censorship bill worry me even more.
also.....
>Implying a Tomato is a vegetable


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, this is what big lobby money buys our slimeball leaders.  Repubs and DINOS (democrats in name only) win again, sorry kids


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2011)

The previous law said a cup of tomato paste was considered a serving of vegetables (makes sense), but the new law says as little as two tablespoons of tomato paste are one serving, and therefore a slice of pizza counts as a serving of vegetables. For comparison, one cup equals sixteen *(16)* tablespoons. They've lowered the requirement eight times. If this goes on, a slice of lemon stirred into a gallon of pudding will be considered a serving of fruit. 

And again, big money runs the world. 




This is why you should occupy Wall Street.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey you guys kids deserve pizza at school one day out of the week instead of shit....


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2011)

Ericthegreat said:


> Hey you guys kids deserve pizza at school one day out of the week instead of shit....


Frozen pizza is worse than shit.


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 18, 2011)

I know this will offend but... *snip*


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 18, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> I know this will offend but *snip*



No u


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 18, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> I know this will offend but *snip*


No, we really do deserve that.

I'm 6'1" and weigh 135 lbs... people need to lose weight.


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 18, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> I know this will offend but *snip*


i agree with you and i am born in usa and i takke no offense to that statment i work at a hospital on the tray omg you wont believe how much is wasted and goes on a tray. arent hospitals suppose to help people watch what they eat beside checkups?


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 18, 2011)

awssk8er said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > I know this will offend but... *snip*
> ...



I'm 5'9 and weigh almost 160... I have almost no body fat all muscles. I'm not saying you need to work out more, I'm saying that being heavier does not imply you are fat.

Besides, this has nothing to do with the topic FFS!!!! *BOOM*


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 18, 2011)

awssk8er said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > I know this will offend but... *snip*
> ...


yes we do need lose weight i know i do and im working on it i weigh 253 lost 13lbs so far


----------



## Depravo (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, it's a baffling decision but let's not use it as an excuse to insult 312 million people.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Nov 18, 2011)

hahahaha! I'm 5'8 and weigh 160. I used to weigh 140 then i got a job oh well.. we're fat. got no one to blame but ourselves


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2011)

I expect Jamie Oliver to be in America by next week.


----------



## emigre (Nov 18, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> I expect Jamie Oliver to be in America by next week.



Too late, he's already gone over the pond.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 18, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> I expect Jamie Oliver to be in America by next week.


He already tried. And failed.



> In the second season Oliver visited Los Angeles, California where his crusade to change school meals was met with resistance. Oliver was ultimately barred from filming at any Los Angeles public school.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

You're forgetting the idea behind this - economy.

On the same basis the EU stated that snails are fish and carrots are fruit.

It's not "being an idiot", it's attaching a classification that will allow cheaper import and export of given goods.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2011)

This is simultaneously hilarious, stupid, and horrifying. 
I'd like to classify my foot as some congressperson's ass.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Veho said:


> Ericthegreat said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you guys kids deserve pizza at school one day out of the week instead of shit....
> ...



Put some real cheese and meat/veg on that stuff, stop microwaving it and start oven baking it. God almighty, you can make really good pizza out of the frozen crap with a little effort.


----------



## Fat D (Nov 18, 2011)

Take frozen Salami Pizza, add canned tuna (still dripping oil), boiled ham and grated dutch cheese, bace at 225°C (in hot air) for about a quarter of an hour and taste the awesomeness.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Fat D said:


> Good Stuff.



Fat D. Appropriate name. Fat for the Dripping Tuna, D for Delicius.XD


----------



## Cilph (Nov 18, 2011)

Fat D said:


> Take frozen Salami Pizza, add canned tuna (still dripping oil), boiled ham and grated dutch cheese, bace at 225°C (in hot air) for about a quarter of an hour and taste the awesomeness.



Why is there not an emoticon for drooling?  I think I'll try that combo today.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome to the golden age of idiocy folks.  It's at it's peak right at this time.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Put some real cheese and meat/veg on that stuff, stop microwaving it and start oven baking it.


If you have to add extra cheese and meat and vegetables to it, what's the point of buying the frozen pizza in the first place? The crust? 



> God almighty, you can make really good pizza out of the frozen crap with a little effort.


Merciful Buddha, you can make really good pizza _from scratch_ with a little effort, without ever having to bother with the frozen crap at all.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> Welcome to the golden age of idiocy folks.  It's at it's peak right at this time.



Oh it's bound to get worse before it gets better, I'm sorry to say.


Also:





WHAT A HUGE VEGETABLE!


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> Welcome to the golden age of idiocy folks.  It's at it's peak right at this time.



As stated before, this is well-motivated. It doesn't mean that the pizza magically became a vegetable, it means that it is in the same category, thus kids in schools that have a tighter budget can recieve better-quality foods then just chicken nuggets and fries, and for a lower tax at that. Admittedly it's not much, but at least they're trying.



> Merciful Buddha, you can make really good pizza _from scratch_ with a little effort, without ever having to bother with the frozen crap at all.



I agree 100%, however not everyone has the time to prepare dough, plus it bakes longer. A frozen pizza will be ready in 15 minutes, a made-from-scratch one in 45, and only if you have all of your ingredients ready at bay.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 18, 2011)

I've woken up to some pretty strange news. This is the strangest I think.


----------



## Fuhrer Aurifexio (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd be more worried about the amount of chemicals and the preservatives in the frozen pizzas.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Fuhrer Aurifexion said:


> I'd be more worried about the amount of chemicals and the preservatives in the frozen pizzas.



Please, do tell me how to cook a full meal for $1 per serving, efficiently, quickly and for an entire school. Because that's the average price of a meal at the caffeteria.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 18, 2011)

Its sucks how the only thing we learn in school about is how to lose weight now, and all the food in my school is fat free.  I need to gain weight since I am 16 and 5'7 and weight only 120 pounds.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2011)

I can already imagine Jamie Oliver sobbing like a lil' bitch about this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jakob95 said:


> Its sucks how the only thing we learn in school about is how to lose weight now, and all the food in my school is fat free.  I need to gain weight since I am 16 and 5'7 and weight only 120 pounds.



-snip-

EDIT: Sorry, calculation error. I gave you 20 more Kg then you were supposed to, lol. Yeah, that's quite skinny, but you're only about 6-8Kg away from optimal weight, you can buff that up relatively quickly.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 18, 2011)

I can see where they were coming from. School lunches require a certain amount of vegetables to be served, and pizza has some of those nutrients (more or less, depending on the company). The problem is that this classification is going to add more fat in a student's diet and cause confusion, not unlike that seen in the posters of this thread.


Also... Tomatoes are fucking fruits. Learn your shit, people.


----------



## Prophet (Nov 18, 2011)

Bad food for American children is met with, "Oh god the HORRORS!"

No food for Sudanese children, *The sound of crickets*


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Also... Tomatoes are fucking fruits. Learn your shit, people.


Yeppers, but fruits count as "one serving of veg" simply because they have approximatelly similar nutritional values. When you say "it's healthy to eat vegetables" you think of both, veg and fruits because it's somewhat logical to assume that. The guideline of "5 Portions Daily" was created with "plants in general" in mind.



> No food for Sudanese children, *The sound of people screaming "we don't care because it's completely unrelated to the subject."*



Fix'd.


----------



## Fat D (Nov 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Fat D said:
> 
> 
> > Good Stuff.
> ...


I think the cheese contributes more to the... umm.. high energy content than the oil left on the tuna. And dripping was an exaggeration, it is more a case of keeping it a little damp. And yes, the Fat refers to my body shape rather than the abomination that is the word Phat. I know it is unhealthy, so consider my laziness to burn off the energy I consume as my vice.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 18, 2011)

When Sudanese children give you crickets, you make cricket pizza.  I'm just being a dick, we should prob stop spending money nuking kids and feed em instead AND quit fattening USA kidz


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 18, 2011)

Fat D said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fat D said:
> ...


Oh shit, Fat D be getting logical on dem trolls.


----------



## Prophet (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry Foxi4, I was just trying to add some perspective, my bad. Uh, let me try again. PIZZA NO A VEGETABLE, SILLY CONGRESS! LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been eating school lunches since whenever. I never got fat from them (probably due to metabolism). I don't even exercise that much. 

And goodness, people, stop posting your heights. It's depressing me...

I'm short ;_;


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Fat D said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fat D said:
> ...



LoL, I'll be perfectly honest, I was reffering to* the pizza you described*, not to you as the poster. Besides, it's not always the diet that makes a person "fat". Not only that, "fat" varries from culture to culture and is percieved differently in different times. Due to the propaganda of the skeleton-thin beauty of the 90'ties, we now live in a world that would conscider even the smallest imperfection as a sign of gluttony, which is not the case, of course.

Compare that to *P.P Rubens's times* when the exact opposite was glorified.

And yes, cheese is quite a fatty ingredient, but I don't think I would be able to continue my existence if "cheese" would magically disappear from store shelved.

Give me my mature cheddar or give me death is what I say to that.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 18, 2011)

yuyuyup, on 18 November 2011 - 04:57 PM, said:

When Sudanese children give you crickets, you make cricket pizza. I'm just being a dick, we should prob stop spending money nuking kids and feed em instead AND quit fattening USA kidz


I don't want to sound like a dick, but I just wanted to express my opinions about this. Why should the USA help African kids get food when the USA is already in debt and our economy is already horrible. Why help someone when they don't even try to help themselves first in the first place? We have been helping Africa for the past 40 years or so and guess what this led to nowhere children are still hungry and it will continue to be like that? You know why its because they decide to have 10s of children without caring that there is no food and that they won't be able to raise them. The more we feed them the more kids they will have and this will increase the starvation even more. Maybe we should send them condoms instead?

"Firewall on"


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

In all factuality, Africa deserves everything but "humanitarian food ration dispensing". They're not idiots y'know - what the west ought to do is to default on some of Africa's countries that are still in-debt since colonial times and starting to invest and build work places there, especially in agriculture. Africa is a massive "field" that's ready to be sown if you want to spend some time and prepare the land for it.

According to the old saying, don't give the poor man a fish, give him a fishing rod and he'll fish his own. Sending them "rations" over and over again helps nothing - the rations are eaten and they're gone. Nothing changes, other than the fact that new rations need to be sent.

Start INVESTING seriously in Africa, give those people jobs and education, slowly but efficiently shape the landscape, build propper living quarters etc., stop "feeding" those people. Repetitive "help" like this made some tribes unable to hunt anymore - they were fine for MILLIONS of years before the White Man came to "help", how come they're hungry now? They got used to the "help", they no longer "need" to get food, they are given the food. But too late for that now - they're addicted to help.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Start INVESTING seriously in Africa, give those people jobs and education, slowly but efficiently shape the landscape, build propper living quarters etc., stop "feeding" those people.


There's just one problem with that. There's not enough money for that kind of undertaking. You're looking at amounts an order of magnitude (or two, or _three_) higher than what the current help in food costs. It would be an _enormous_, long term investment with no guaranteed return (no return at all, really). There's no easy money to be made with such investments, so there's no reason for large business investors to fund it, and there's no way the current charity can cover those kinds of costs. That's the first and foremost problem. And all you can do with what little money charities can scrounge up through donations is to send food and medicine.


----------



## amptor (Nov 18, 2011)

tomato is a fruit

so congress is wrong. pizza is a fruit.

is the OP a fake story?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Start INVESTING seriously in Africa, give those people jobs and education, slowly but efficiently shape the landscape, build propper living quarters etc., stop "feeding" those people.
> ...



That's not entirely true. Look at most of the post-colonial areas in Africa - most of them are far from poor and are doing quite fine. All it really takes is dedication, time and certain agreements. For example, a company creates a large field in the "middle of nowhere" and agrees with the locals that they will work for them for a certain "minimal wage", most of the food produced will be shipped back to Europe or the US, while a certain ammount of it will be sold to the local market at the lowest price possible, aka "not-profitable".

If a certain area has no currency, they'd simply recieve food coupons, alternatively any currency that is currently in-motion and would matter to the outside world. Work for food, rather than "come and get your rations". Same coupons would be given for helping in expanding said "farm", for example simple digging or constructing gigs the locals "can do".

After a certain time, those Africans would start settling near these farm areas for obvious reasons, which in hand would entice building contractors to build small and cheap-to-build settlements. They wouldn't earn much from those, but they'd still earn which is already a success in this economy.

After a good few decades we'd have a relatively high enhance of life standards.

Besides, nobody says those have to be companies comming from the private sector - there are National companies that can be forced to do this by respective governments.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 18, 2011)

Jakob95 said:


> yuyuyup, on 18 November 2011 - 04:57 PM, said:
> 
> When Sudanese children give you crickets, you make cricket pizza. I'm just being a dick, we should prob stop spending money nuking kids and feed em instead AND quit fattening USA kidz
> 
> ...


lemme guess, you're a repub


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

amptor said:


> tomato is a fruit
> 
> so congress is wrong. pizza is a fruit.
> 
> is the OP a fake story?


_shhh the Congress is testing the current Americans' ability to use google cognitive thinking affectively._

_Including their own._


----------



## Prophet (Nov 18, 2011)

Mission Derail Thread: Accomplished

Seriously though that wasn't my intention. It just grates on me. There seems to be a constant preoccupation with issues that affect our own nations, even when those issues are relatively minor in the scheme of things. Sure, pizza isn't the best thing you can serve kids, but for God's sake at least the children are fed. I'm not mad that we are fortunate, I'm mad that we are so fortunate and yet we still have the audacity to act ungrateful for the bounty; scoffing, "Pizza isn't a vegetable." Yes, pizza isn't a vegetable, that is true. Equally true is the fact that nothing is promised. It is only by luck of the draw that a child may be born into a nation where he will eat and thrive rather than a nation where he will starve and die.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Besides, nobody says those have to be companies comming from the private sector - there are National companies that can be forced to do this by respecive governments.


It would have to be the private sector, because governments don't have, and if they had they would never be allowed to spend, that kind of money on _anything_, let alone an investment with no return. I mean, just look at the topic of this thread. The United States can't even fund their own schools without stirring up a political shitstorm, and you expect them to fund building an infrastructure for half of Africa? And if you're referring to governments of African countries, that has nothing to do with the rest of the world, or the help in food (or money) we were talking about. 

There are charity-based investment funds that fund development projects, but they are small scale and moving very very slowly. They are providing local populations with means to support themselves: building schools, providing farming tools and water sources, startups for local manufacture and industry etc. etc., but it's an uphill struggle, moving very slowly, and would take a lot more money (politics aside) to be done on a large scale.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, nobody says those have to be companies comming from the private sector - there are National companies that can be forced to do this by respecive governments.
> ...



There are also National charity programs that deal with the same thing. What I'm talking about is organising this charity work into one program and somewhat putting all those "income" sources, be it National or from charity into one larger-scale investment.

Africa has plenty of things one could be interested it - that being tons of incredibly "clean" and unpoluted land, precious stones and other minerals, useful for example in electronic component production. Based on that you can push through a programme of that magnitude. It's just "profittable right now" to keep Africa poor and draw the same benefits anyways by using your own land and your own workforce, ending up with a poor Africa, a worse-quality food produce and "blood diamonds".


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> It's just "profittable right now" to keep Africa poor and draw the same benefits anyways by using your own land and your own workforce, ending up with a poor Africa, a worse-quality food produce and "blood diamonds".


Well that's the problem. Educating them and raising their standard of living would only make exploiting the country more difficult, and local labor more expensive.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 18, 2011)

This makes me want to move to Canada.

A tomato isn't even a vegetable. 'Tis fruit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > It's just "profittable right now" to keep Africa poor and draw the same benefits anyways by using your own land and your own workforce, ending up with a poor Africa, a worse-quality food produce and "blood diamonds".
> ...



You're forgetting that at the end of the day, the citizens decide on what kind of a government they wish to elect and what kind of charities they wish to give to. If there's anyone who should get educated, it's our society. WE have to start to understand that giving Africans food and medicine simply doesn't cut it and we must pressure certain organizations to do a more efficient job and that their approach needs to slowly shift towards developing rather than feeding and treating.

It's generally our fault that Africa's in a poor state, it all runs down to the exploitation of Africans during the colonial times. We "untaught" them how to live in their own envioriments and now they starve to death or infect eachother with diseases the Europeans brought there in the first place.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


The Europeans brought AIDS to Africa? Isn't that the opposite sir?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2011)

For crying out loud, they brought numerous other illnesses. Why does everybody think "AIDS" when Africa is mentioned? High fatality rate there, fair play, but they have other worries aswell.


----------



## Ace (Nov 19, 2011)

In the larger scheme of things, this really pales in comparison to many other things Congress gotta do, like fixing that American economy up. I don't see why Africa gets brought up here, although I see the connection between pickiness of food and starvation.

Personally, people are looking WAY too much into Pizza = Tomato = Fruit dealio. You know how much more cheese and dough they pack into those things? If anything, they should just be called heart cloggers instead of pizza. I say this as a proud carnivore, by the way: I am not interested in vegetarianism or its political movements.

But yeah, reading too much into the semantics of the law/regulation/whatever will make everything we eat into a vegetable. Sure, we can joke about pizza being a fruit for its "high" tomato content, but we know that it's actually cooked food, even if the law says it's not.

TL;DR
Pull your heads out your asses, because a pizza is a pizza IS a pizza _IS_ a pizza. It doesn't contain the poverties of Africa or the lack of reasoning in Congress/Parliament/President/Aliens/etc. It's dough, cheese and tomato, guys.


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 19, 2011)

This community (gbatemp) are a sensible bunch.  You would rule better than this embarrassing excuse of a government system.
Thankyou for understanding my intentionally rude post earlier.
but mods....
shame on you for censoring me.
everyone agreed with my comment.  
Ps someone needs to mention Tomato is a fruit.  Therefore Pizza is in fact a Fat Creation tool with added fruit.
God loves America.   God is a story believed by idiots.  Idiots think pizza is a vegetable.
enough said.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh.. America..

Pizza is neither a fruit nor a vegetable.
Pizza is Pizza. Or at most, a kind of pastry.

This just shows how screwed up and incompetent the US government is.

Canada FTW


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2011)

fuck the government.

yes I'm talking about my own.


I don't Want to [fucking] Live On This [goddamn] Planet Anymore - Professor Farnsworth

This is a sneaky way to get schools to serve pizza again because it's a "basic food group"


there is corruption and lobbying written all over the place


----------



## chyyran (Nov 19, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> fuck the government.
> This is a sneaky way to get schools to serve pizza again because it's a "basic food group"



Or it could that US Congress is just a bunch of uneducated, incompetent, and grumpy old men. How did they even pass law school, or whatever post-secondary education politicians go through, let alone get elected?

I mean, Pizza a vegetable? Does it have seeds? Does it grow on plants? I don't even..


----------



## BasedKiliK (Nov 19, 2011)

Isn't a tomato a fruit?


----------



## Midna (Nov 19, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:


> this just makes what they'll rule on the new censorship bill worry me even more.
> also.....
> >Implying a Tomato is a vegetable


Fixed the colour for you. That's the actual greentext shade.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 19, 2011)

A tomato is a fruit.


----------



## alphamule (Nov 19, 2011)

"Organic" foods not because they contain carbon but because of who grows them.  (Really!)

Oh, and remember the people dying from organic cucumbers?  It doesn't magically make it better food just because of who grew it and how.  What makes something better is if it tastes fresh and doesn't feel like it was picked green then half frozen on the way to market.  (Yeah, looking at you, Wal-mart!)

Anything that comes from the bud is a fruit, I thought?  Seeds/cores are 'meat'/'nuts'?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2011)

As one who tends to avoid tomatoes (splattering the bowl is not my favourite activity) I have to wonder where my beloved (most of those that have to meet me for days either side are too polite) garlic pizza falls into this equation.


----------



## alphamule (Nov 19, 2011)

It is a root and a vegetable!  So says the Law!  (LOL)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 19, 2011)

This thread contains the most posts I've ever "liked" at once.

Seriously, 'murrica.  Stop being so fucking retarded.


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't give a crap about the US congress but I really want to eat pizza now.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 20, 2011)

Bureaucracy: Sometimes it's retarded.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

The US Congress speaks to the American people in the knowledge we can understand. In this case we preceive pizza as a vegetable due to the amount of tomato paste that the product contains.


----------



## amptor (Nov 20, 2011)

Punyman said:


> Oh.. America..
> 
> Pizza is neither a fruit nor a vegetable.
> Pizza is Pizza. Or at most, a kind of pastry.
> ...



Canada a place I would not want to live in.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 20, 2011)

amptor said:


> Punyman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh.. America..
> ...



At least, in Canada, Pizzas aren't vegetables


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Punyman said:


> amptor said:
> 
> 
> > Punyman said:
> ...


+ you guys can legally DL copyrighted music...


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 20, 2011)

So.....has anyone asked why yet? To give pizzas to kids? Um.....so? It'll be substitute everything and taste like arse anyway, just like all school food does/did still does(?).


----------



## DarkCrudus (Nov 20, 2011)

> tomato paste on frozen pizza qualified it as a vegetable.



I was under the impression that all tomato's were vegetables whether it be paste or full tomato

nix vs hedden 1893
also


> Tomatoes are "vegetables," and not "fruit," within the meaning of the Tariff Act of March 3, 1883, c. 121.


----------



## alphamule (Nov 20, 2011)

And thus the source of all this nonsense between tomatos being fruit or vegetable or a baked good or whatever.


----------

